# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  >  SONY STR-DG520 SILVER MULTI CHANNEL AV RECEIVER

## pas2007

Ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιημένος Ραδιοενισχυτής 5.1 καναλιών
αγορά τέλη 2008
Χαρακτηριστικά:
Δέκτης: A/V 5,1 καναλιών αποδίδει την εμπειρία Full HD 1080.
Μέγιστη εξαγόμενη ισχύς: 8 Ohm 1 kHz 100 W + 100 W (8 Ohm 1 kHz) THD 1%, 8 Ohm 20-20 kHz 85 W + 85 W (8 Ohm 20-20 kHz) THD 0,09%.
Υπογούφερ: 13 σημείων (40-160 Hz).
Συνδεσιμότητα: Θύρα DIGITAL MEDIA PORT, 2 x Είσ. ήχου (περιλ. TV CEC), Έξοδος οθόνης, 2 x Είσοδος / έξοδος
βίντεο συνιστωσών, Έξοδος Pre Out SW, 2 x HDMI είσοδοι, 1 x HDMI έξοδος, 2 x οπτικές είσοδοι, 1 x Ομοαξονική είσοδος, Έξοδος ακουστικών.
Μορφή αποκωδικοποίησης: Dolby Digital / DTS / Dolby Prologic / Dolby Prologic II / Dolby Dual Mono / 96k / 24 Bit PCM.
Ραδιοφωνικός δέκτης: AM / FM με RDS και 30 θέσεις προεπιλογής σταθμών. Εμφάνιση του ονόματος του σταθμού με αυτόματο και άμεσο συντονισμό (RM).
Διαστάσεις (ΠxΥxΒ): 430 x 157,5 x 318 mm.
Βάρος: 7.7 kg.

TIMH 120€

----------

